# Phrag Urgandiae X popowii



## Chuck (Apr 29, 2010)

This is the first of this cross that I have bloomed. I can't find a hybrid name for it. I hope some one can help me there.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Apr 29, 2010)

It appears this cross is as yet unregistered.


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 29, 2010)

Marsh Wiggle is Phrag. Urgandiae x Phrag. warscewiczianum according to the international orchid register.

I don't know if warscewiczianum is popowii or wallisii in the register. I think it is popowii because when I look up Wössner Supergrande it is warscewiczianum x longifolium. So the international orchid register is not using popowii yet I assume.

(abondon the name warscewiczianum everyone!!! it is confusing)


----------



## Shiva (Apr 29, 2010)

Unfortunately, Chuck, it doesn't appear to have been registered yet with a new name. However the plant and flowers are very handsome. I would love to have it in my collection. And great pics too. :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 29, 2010)

smartie2000 said:


> Marsh Wiggle is Phrag. Urgandiae x Phrag. warscewiczianum according to the international orchid register.
> 
> I don't know if warscewiczianum is popowii or wallisii in the register. I think it is popowii because when I look up Wössner Supergrande it is warscewiczianum x longifolium. So the international orchid register is not using popowii yet I assume.
> 
> *(abondon the name warscewiczianum everyone!!! it is confusing)*



This whole thing IS very confusing. OrchidWiz shows that Phrag wallisii is the accepted species for warszewiczianum, but it shows a picture of popowii/warszewiczii! If warszewiczianum was the name originally applied to wallisii, I get why taxonomists are using it now, but the fact that warszewiczianum keeps getting confused with warszewiczii/popowii drives me slightly insane...

I like the concept used by Jerry Fischer and Robert-Jan Quene in their article in _Orchids_. According to it, warszewiczianum=wallisii and warszewiczii=popowii, or what everyone seemed to be referring to before as "warscewcizianum". I find this makes sense and is easy to remember. Will everyone eventually conform to it? Probably not.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 29, 2010)

Yay taxonomists!


----------



## Shiva (Apr 29, 2010)

parvi_17 said:


> This whole thing IS very confusing. OrchidWiz shows that Phrag wallisii is the accepted species for warszewiczianum, but it shows a picture of popowii/warszewiczii! If warszewiczianum was the name originally applied to wallisii, I get why taxonomists are using it now, but the fact that warszewiczianum keeps getting confused with warszewiczii/popowii drives me slightly insane...
> 
> I like the concept used by Jerry Fischer and Robert-Jan Quene in their article in _Orchids_. According to it, warszewiczianum=wallisii and warszewiczii=popowii, or what everyone seemed to be referring to before as "warscewcizianum". I find this makes sense and is easy to remember. Will everyone eventually conform to it? Probably not.



Thanks Parvi! and Smartie I'll sleep on that.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 29, 2010)

I love the colours!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 29, 2010)

WOW -- an Urgandiae with long petals. Beautiful!!!

I believe popowii et al was proposed by Drs. Guido Braem and Sandy Ohlund a few years ago.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 30, 2010)

Nice! Where did you get it?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 30, 2010)

Nice! Great photos too, especially the last.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 30, 2010)

Great looking cross! :clap:


----------



## Chuck (Apr 30, 2010)

Kevin,

I made the cross myself. 

Chuck


----------



## phrag guy (Apr 30, 2010)

very nice and great pictures


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 30, 2010)

Chuck said:


> Kevin,
> 
> I made the cross myself.
> 
> Chuck



Are you selling any siblings???


----------



## toddybear (Apr 30, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Chuck (May 1, 2010)

Dot,

I do have one sib left, but I live in Canada and have no way to ship to the US.

Sorry.

Chuck


----------



## phrag guy (May 1, 2010)

I will take it.






Chuck said:


> Dot,
> 
> I do have one sib left, but I live in Canada and have no way to ship to the US.
> 
> ...


----------



## SlipperFan (May 1, 2010)

At least it will be going to a good home.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (May 2, 2010)

Very nice! I like it!


----------



## Chuck (May 2, 2010)

Russell, 

I send you a PM.

Chuck


----------



## goldenrose (May 3, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> WOW -- an Urgandiae with long petals. Beautiful!!!


That's what I thought too! :clap: :drool::drool:


----------



## slippertalker (May 3, 2010)

Hi Chuck,

I hope all is well in Edmonton since I saw you at your show. With the taxonomic changes, the new name is warscewizcii and the old names while used are archaic. Of course this causes further consternation. It appears that you have a cross that no one has put a name on yet. I suppose oldfatphragguy hasn't been used yet? LOL


----------



## Chuck (May 3, 2010)

Thanks Bill. I'll have to get on it and register the cross.

Chuck


----------

